# Fast T Jet Blazer Express not printing properly



## varantus (Aug 10, 2014)

Hello everyone, I have a DTG printer and require some help on a problem I encountered. My printer it's a fast tjet blazer express with a brand new head, brand new lines, and a brand new capping station. The issue is that whenever I try to print something, the only color that actually prints is yellow no matter what kind of colors are on the image. I don't know how to get the other colors to print, I don't know if it's the mother board, the ribbons, the encoder strip, or just a configuration error, please help. Any advice would be helpful, thanks


----------

